# Want to build an exercise chariot



## jcarr492

Anyone one have step by step instructions or know where I can find building plans on how to build an exercise chariot?? Would like to make a 4 head chariot, but even a 2 head would suffice. I've looked online, but come up blank...maybe I'm not searching with the right words. Thought I'd ask here. Or if you have one for sale or know of one for sale...I'm located in South Texas.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Sounds like fun! I hope you can find out how to build one! Have you tried the search words such as How to build a goat cart? I wonder how hard it is to do and how to train...I think it would be so much fun to have a team of goats and a cart!


----------



## GoatGirlMO

Jcarr... take a look at www.mylamb.org and use their search tool to see if anyone over there has plans, or post and see if anyone has one for sale. Most of the lamb raisers over there will tell you they don't use them anymore (most people have gone to a track and track dog) but someone might be able to help you out or be selling one they aren't using anymore.


----------



## Robynlynn

You're a long ways from Iowa but I found this on cragis list today.......
http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/2369949064.html
$300 seems reasonable. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow

ROTFLMAO....I thought you were looking for something for the goats to pull....not something to pull the goats....OMG LOL!!!! 

I have heard of people pulling a goat behind the lawn mower without a contraption for exercise...not while cutting of course, and someone was on the ground to assist.

But most people I've read about seem to use dogs for exercising their goats.... I think I saw a video somewhere, where the kids went in the pen and chased the goats playfully, got them running, and playing and thats how they got them exercised...


----------



## Goat Crazy

HoosierShadow said:


> ROTFLMAO....I thought you were looking for something for the goats to pull....not something to pull the goats.... LOL!!!!


I was thinking the same thing! Actually, thats not a bad idea! I've been looking for a cheap wagon for my wether to pull, but a chariot is something my dad could build! Plus, it would be small enough for a mini goat.
Thanks for the idea! jcarr492


----------



## naomeely

I started exercising , when do I start getting lighter on the scale? I am in a diet and doing good. I started exercising then I started gaining weight ( Normal , more muscles ) but how long before I star getting lighter on the scale ?


----------

